# The Trad pipe



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Some of my friends have recently taken up pipe smoking which got me wondering...what would a Trad pipe look like? Your thoughts?

Brian


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

My best guess would be a straight apple. 

Something like this, maybe:


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

A trad pipe would be any classic shape, that is, a billiard, apple, bulldog, prince, pot, dublin, canadian, lovat, cutty, author, or zulu. These shapes are generally produced best by English or American manufacturers, as the Danes and the Italians tend to modify them more than slightly to fit their oddball aesthetic.


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh, and it should be very old (preferably inherited), its rim should be almost entirely charred, and it should have dents and scratches all over it. But it should be clean and well maintained.

My favorite pipe is a Comoy's Grand Slam long billiard, made in England around 1940. Someday I'll post a photo.

Andrew


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

*Thank You for Smoking*

I can't wait for Kools to come across this one. What a riot!

Are you considering taking up pipe smoking, Brian? Bad habit you know and I'm sure your gf will want you to give it up as soon as the vows are exchanged.

I have no ideas about pipe selection, but I would think anything, save a corncobb, should work. It's much more important to have the proper smoking attire and to learn the appropriate means of lighting, tamping, etc.

Should you care to discuss the proper way to partake of the tobacco leaf, send me a PM.


----------



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

Roetzel's, “Gentleman’s Guide to Grooming and Style” has a section on pipes. Most trad? Probably a Dunhill billiard or apple.


----------



## the cubic rube (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, whichever pipe you decide on. you'll definitely need a smoking cap.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Ashton or dunhill canadian filled with some predomently virginian blend

MrR


----------



## djl (Feb 6, 2006)

How about this one?

Dunhill 3102


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

A.Squire said:


> Should you care to discuss the proper way to partake of the tobacco leaf, send me a PM.


And should you require a consult, doctor, feel free to PM me. I'm a veritable pipe smoker's encyclopedia.

Andrew


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

I have several Dunhills and a couple Dr. Grabows on my pipe rack which I keep at my club downtown. Can't really smoke up the apartment or like the good Squire says, the gf would have me out on the stoop...

But I enjoy a puff every now and again. Ebay again is a good source for a nicer styled pipe, either vintage or new.

But I guess it doesn't get any more 'trad' than an 18th Century tavern pipe:


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

Phinn said:


> My best guess would be a straight apple.
> 
> Something like this, maybe:


Phinn:

What a gorgeous pipe! What is it? Is this yours?

Joe


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm hesitant to answer this, fearing the wrath of the punishers of Trad silliness. After self-flagellating and acknowledging that there is no such thing as a Trad pipe, I will suggest that as a younger man, you should stick to smaller straight pipes (I prefer billiards.) A bent, ornate or large pipe looks particularly affected on a younger man. When selecting a pipe, look for a pipe without a finish inside and without a lacquer outside - the wood needs to absorb moisture or it will smoke hot. Also make sure that the hole is drilled properly on center in the bowl. And for the sake of all that's decent, don't smoke flavored tobacco (unless you are truly pimpin').


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

As a longtime pipe smoker, I would second the view that there is no quintessentially "Trad" pipe. Most smokers will have a wardrobe of classic, conservative shapes. I am not aware of any decent American pipe manufacturers nowadays. Are any left?

The proper term for a long-stemmed clay described as an "18th century tavern pipe" above is "churchwarden," BTW, although I don't think I ever smoked one while I was an actual churchwarden.


----------



## jlmwrite (Dec 27, 2005)

*One from my collection...*










c. 1898, with intricate, assayed silver floral/leaf patterns around bowl and stem. Only about 6" in length , it smokes slightly hotter than a full-sized pipe yet still remains sweet after all these years.

Is it trad? I dunno, but the more my hair matches the silver trim on the pipe, the better we look together.


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

There is one "quintessentially American" pipe maker that now produces some decent pieces. Surely you've heard of the make, but you would not expect anything of quality to bear its name. That manufacturer is Kaywoodie.

Kaywoodie has always produced lower end "drugstore" pipes similar to Dr. Grabow, Yello-bole, or Medico, but as is generally the case, even within this subset, standards have declined markedly. Older Kaywoodies are often very decent smokers. I have heard that Gerald Ford smoked Field and Stream in Kaywoodies.

Nowadays, while their mass-produced pipes are nothing to speak of, they also produce a number of mid- to high-grade pipes, those being the Gold and Sterling series, respectively. Mike at usually has a nice selection on this site. There is also a Gray Fox online forum, home to a number of Kaywoodie enthusiasts, who sing their praises loudly.

Older Dr. Grabows are also fine pipes, especially those of the RJ Reynolds era. Ebay and Frenchy's Pipes are good places to find these.

Regarding the clay, it is indeed a churchwarden. However, a churchwarden is not necessarily a clay, in the same way that a square is a parallelogram but a parallelogram is not necessarily a square. Churchwardens also come in briar or meerschaum, are of differing lengths, and can be straight or bent.

By the way, there are now several individual American pipemakers on the scene who have gained enormous popularity in the last few years. The big names include Mark Tinsky (American Pipes), Rad Davis, and Joel Shapiro, among others.

Andrew


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

A.Squire said:


> Are you considering taking up pipe smoking, Brian? Bad habit you know and I'm sure your gf will want you to give it up as soon as the vows are exchanged.


Most likely not, but I might buy a pipe just in case, I could always stick it in one of the pockets of my cardigan that my GF "loves" so much 

Brian


----------



## wereed (Aug 1, 2006)

I must be the lucky one to have a girlfriend who actually enjoys sitting with me when I smoke a pipe; she says she enjoys the aroma and that it reminds her of her father. Pipe smoking, preferably, is a nice time to sit alone and mull things over. 

I wouldn't start out with too expensive of a pipe, since you never know if you'll like it or not. I spent about $40 on my first one and if you decide you like it (as I did), then you can upgrade. I like to think of it like this: you can't let your first car be a Mercedes. If it is, where can you move up from there? I would even go as far as recommending an estate (used) pipe. These are generally cheaper and many times save you the hassle of having to break the pipe in. That's a nice route to go, and there are many good deals out there on estate pipes.

Walt


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

wereed said:


> I must be the lucky one to have a girlfriend who actually enjoys sitting with me when I smoke a pipe; she says she enjoys the aroma and that it reminds her of her father. Pipe smoking, preferably, is a nice time to sit alone and mull things over.
> 
> I wouldn't start out with too expensive of a pipe, since you never know if you'll like it or not. I spent about $40 on my first one and if you decide you like it (as I did), then you can upgrade. I like to think of it like this: you can't let your first car be a Mercedes. If it is, where can you move up from there? I would even go as far as recommending an estate (used) pipe. These are generally cheaper and many times save you the hassle of having to break the pipe in. That's a nice route to go, and there are many good deals out there on estate pipes.
> 
> Walt


I would actually advise against the acquisition of an estate pipe as a first foray. It often takes a lot of elbow grease to remove the funk from an estate pipe, and to clean it up and sterilize it. And that elbow grease is a by-product of experience. Now, if you're just going to keep it in the pocket of your cardigan and occasionally take it out and fondle it, then by all means, purchase used.

But if you're going to attempt to smoke it, I would recommend a cheaper new pipe. Savinelli Duca Carlos are generally pretty decent, as are some of the cheaper Petersons and Stanwells. Or perhaps the Bjarnes. If you're willing to sacrifice looks, then go with the S&R "yard pipes" from pipesandpleasures.com. Or, you could go with one of these, which I have found to be most satisfactory. Just make sure you get the billiard, as you don't yet know the difference between a tapered or saddle stem, and the saddle stems are awful.


----------



## wereed (Aug 1, 2006)

If you buy an estate pipe from a good dealer, they are usually cleaned up and ready to smoke. However, if you buy it from Joe Blow on eBay, then yes, it will have to be cleaned up (and nobody likes to do that, especially first time pipe smokers).

Walt



Andy Roo said:


> I would actually advise against the acquisition of an estate pipe as a first foray. It often takes a lot of elbow grease to remove the funk from an estate pipe, and to clean it up and sterilize it. And that elbow grease is a by-product of experience. Now, if you're just going to keep it in the pocket of your cardigan and occasionally take it out and fondle it, then by all means, purchase used.
> 
> But if you're going to attempt to smoke it, I would recommend a cheaper new pipe. Savinelli Duca Carlos are generally pretty decent, as are some of the cheaper Petersons and Stanwells. Or perhaps the Bjarnes. If you're willing to sacrifice looks, then go with the S&R "yard pipes" from pipesandpleasures.com. Or, you could go with one of these, which I have found to be most satisfactory. Just make sure you get the billiard, as you don't yet know the difference between a tapered or saddle stem, and the saddle stems are awful.


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

Just make sure that you smoke inside and not out. Nothing will burn out a new pipe faster than a little wind. 

Some suggestions that I would have:

Sandblasts will be cheaper than clear finishes.
Billiards smoke the best for me.
You get what you pay for.
Castello makes a very nice Italian pipe. So does Paolo Becker but they cost $$$.
Ashton no longer makes very good pipes, but the ones pre 2001 were awesome.
Dunhill still makes very nice, very elegant pipes but the cost too much.
GL Pease pipe tobbacco is the best I have tasted by a long shot. My wife likes the smell of it more as well.
Peterson pipes suck because of the crappy blow-hole.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm not a pipe smoker but a few men in my family are. Pipe shape has a lot to do with a person's face and body actually. So there's not one perfect pipe.

Danny


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

wereed said:


> If you buy an estate pipe from a good dealer, they are usually cleaned up and ready to smoke. However, if you buy it from Joe Blow on eBay, then yes, it will have to be cleaned up (and nobody likes to do that, especially first time pipe smokers).
> 
> Walt


Ah yes, quite true. I don't know why I immediately associated estate with eBay.

For a first timer, I'd recommend heading over to Frenchy's Pipes, and to email Frenchy or give him a call. This guy's a class act, and he'll set you on the right path.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Many of the shops that cater to pipe smokers, like Peretti or Ehrlichs in Boston, or Leavitt and Pierce in Cambridge, always have good seconds for sale. They're usually in the standard shapes and sizes and offer a good, inexpensive way to try a pipe. I still have several pipes I bought like this 35 years ago from these stores. I'm sure you can give any of them a call and ask what they have available and ask that they choose a good one to mail you. Then you can break it in and it will truly be yours. And remember, a good, inexpensive pipe is very Trad.


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*There was ...*

a Lord of the Rings collection of pipes on sale when the movie came out, for Gandalf, Bilbo, Aragorn etc. But it may be a bit over the top for trad.

Really nice, made by some German firm.

Andrey


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

smoking of any kind is, well, stupid.


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

tsweetland said:


> smoking of any kind is, well, stupid.


you must be a laugh riot at parties


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

hehehehe


----------



## John Calvin (Nov 26, 2006)

Is there a particular tobacco that might be considered most tradly to smoke in a pipe?


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

John Calvin said:


> Is there a particular tobacco that might be considered most tradly to smoke in a pipe?


You have got to be kidding, right? Smoke what tastes good to you, isn't that the whole point of a smoking hobby? Jeez.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

iammatt said:


> You have got to be kidding, right? Smoke what tastes good to you, isn't that the whole point of a smoking hobby? Jeez.


Apparently not on AAAT...


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

Coolidge24 said:


> Apparently not on AAAT...


just a question... is AAAT Ask Allen About Trad, or is it Ask Andy About Trad? I am not up on the new lingo.

For my money, GL Pease makes th best tasting tobaccos today, although he is from Berkeley and an upstart maker so surely not trad enough for this crowd. The stuff tastes great though.


----------



## LondonFogey (May 18, 2006)

John Calvin said:


> Is there a particular tobacco that might be considered most tradly to smoke in a pipe?


Although my knowledge of US culture is limited, I know a fair bit about pipes and tobacco, and I would say that a 'trad' US pipe tobacco would be something like Country Doctor, Prince Albert, or Field and Stream - the old non-aromatic mixtures which I believe you can still buy in the States.


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

I smoke Peterson's University Flake, a burley and virginia flake. Sounds pretty trad to me.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

LondonFogey said:


> Although my knowledge of US culture is limited, I know a fair bit about pipes and tobacco, and I would say that a 'trad' US pipe tobacco would be something like Country Doctor, Prince Albert, or Field and Stream - the old non-aromatic mixtures which I believe you can still buy in the States.


"Excuse me, do you have Prince Albert in a can?"
"...yes"
"Then you better let him out!"

Ha Ha. I kill me.


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

crazyquik said:


> "Excuse me, do you have Prince Albert in a can?"
> "...yes"
> "Then you better let him out!"
> 
> Ha Ha. I kill me.


I guess that I have another question...

Why would you smoke crappy tobacco laced with artificial flavors and chemicals just because it is "trad"..Why do it at all if you are going to smoke garbage. It is not like smoking a pipe is good for you, so you might as well get some enjoyment.

If you relly want to play "trad" and smoke something that will make you feel like you belong, at least smoke Dunhill 965 or something. It isn't that good, and it doesn't have much personlaity, but at least it isn't garbage.


----------



## Blackadder (Apr 3, 2004)

iammatt said:


> If you relly want to play "trad" and smoke something that will make you feel like you belong, at least smoke Dunhill 965 or something. It isn't that good, and it doesn't have much personlaity, but at least it isn't garbage.


I am an intermittent pipe smoker (regular for months, then not-at-all for similar periods), and I was interested by this comment. My default choice is Dunhill's London Mixture, though I've tried 965 on occasion. I found it to be quite tasty with a nice aroma (nicer than the London Mixture) -- esp. for a non-aromatic -- but what really bowled me over was how STRONG the nicotine was.

Dunhill closed down its NYC humidor at the end of December with a 50% off sale on the pipes (or the display ones at least). I picked up a size 5 amber root with a bent stem at the end. It was still a fortune, but I could JUST justify it at that price. (My research indicated that the pipe was made c. 1989.)


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

I like London Mixture, although when Dunhill changes blenders, the mixtures change. Many years ago they stopped blending their own tobacco, and a year or so ago finally send their blending to a non-English company (Orick or something), and a lot of people are disappointed.

If you like London Mixture, you should try GL Pease Westminster. He tried to create the London Mixture from the 60s and it is a fantastic tobacco.

965 is nice, and I mentioned it because it is my favorite of the mass produced pipe tobaccos.


----------



## Blackadder (Apr 3, 2004)

iammatt said:


> I like London Mixture, although when Dunhill changes blenders, the mixtures change. Many years ago they stopped blending their own tobacco, and a year or so ago finally send their blending to a non-English company (Orick or something), and a lot of people are disappointed.


This explains a lot. I noticed that the tobacco is not cut as finely as it used to be. Also, I was told in London that LM, Royal Yacht and others were no longer available in the UK. Nevertheless, the tin still says that it's blended in England. (The Royal Yacht I recently purchased -- and didn't much like -- was more finley cu tlike the old LM.)


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

The tin says blended in England on the top, but if you look at the white stick-on on the bottom it should say made in the EU. On the other hand, some older UK ones are most likely still around.


----------



## Blackadder (Apr 3, 2004)

iammatt said:


> The tin says blended in England on the top, but if you look at the white stick-on on the bottom it should say made in the EU. On the other hand, some older UK ones are most likely still around.


Thanks, that was a fascinating read and perhaps explains why I suddenly didn't get the same glow -- and "kick" -- from LM that I used to. I'll have to try the Pease version.


----------



## Hombrerana (Dec 17, 2006)

> Castello makes a very nice Italian pipe. So does Paolo Becker but they cost $$$.
> Ashton no longer makes very good pipes, but the ones pre 2001 were awesome.
> Dunhill still makes very nice, very elegant pipes but the cost too much.
> GL Pease pipe tobbacco is the best I have tasted by a long shot. My wife likes the smell of it more as well.
> Peterson pipes suck because of the crappy blow-hole.


I strongly disagree regarding the comment about Ashton. While I understand that there have been some quality control issues in the past, Bill is now turning out some great pipes. While in UK last summer I bought two of Bill's
pipes that have become the favorites in my rotation - favored over Castellos, Upshalls, Maestros, Radices, and the list goes on. When it comes to blasts, Bill is considered to be the BEST in the business, which is why Dunhill sends all of their blasts to him after they are carved in France.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

John Calvin said:


> Is there a particular tobacco that might be considered most tradly to smoke in a pipe?


Presbyterian Mixture https://www.knoxcigar.com/presmix1.html (but perhaps I'm a little biased...)


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

What about trad burn holes on shirts, coats and ties?


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> What about trad burn holes on shirts, coats and ties?


More of a risk with cigars. A few years ago I burned a nickel sized hole on the thigh of my pants while smoking a cigar in my truck - first wear, no less.


----------



## shuman (Dec 12, 2004)

Still trying to keep mine lit. Any suggestions for a newbie? Thanks.


----------



## OldSkoolFrat (Jan 5, 2007)

shuman said:


> Still trying to keep mine lit. Any suggestions for a newbie? Thanks.


It is all in how you pack the tobac: :teacha:

1.Start with one of the small bowl English style ones. 
As you get better, move up in size.
2. Get so that you can fill the bowl in three "stuffs"
3. Do the first fill and pack like a lady would. easy, very light
4. The second like a boy:icon_smile_wink: 
5. The third? Like a man. 
Your pipe should be packed down and full at this point, if not try again, taking larger or smaller amounts of tobacco to get it right after the three fills and packs.
6. Light up! make sure you light as much of the circle on top as you can.
7. Let it go out. yes, trust me here
8. Tamp with your tamper (use fingers if you are a real man and love pain)
9. Re-light, it should stay lit for some time, it is all in the wrist.:icon_smile_big:

OldSkoolSorority only lets OldSkoolFrat smoke aromatics in the house. Tastes good, smells nice.

The above are best done when wearing a OCB, sweater vest and bow-tie.


----------



## shuman (Dec 12, 2004)

OldSkoolFrat said:


> It is all in how you pack the tobac: :teacha:
> 
> 1.Start with one of the small bowl English style ones.
> As you get better, move up in size.
> ...


Hey, Thanks! Does tobacco come in different size flakes? Is it proper to grind it finer yourself? Maybe my tobacco is too old or too flakey? My pipes are all billiard,etc. larger bowls. Need to buy a smaller bowl.


----------



## Hombrerana (Dec 17, 2006)

If is often a good idea to rub your leaf out a bit before loading your pipe. If you have ever been to a slow smoke competition, you will see people paying a lot of attention to the consistency of their weed. I find that Virginias are often not fully rubbed out and much of the leaf is still pressed together. Often the latakia will have some small stems that need to be broken up. Try to put the larger pieces down at the bottom of the bowl to lessen the chance that they will get sucked into the draft hole, and save some of the really fine powdery pieces to put on top to ensure a nice charring light.

Remember not to tamp too heavily! This is a very common mistake that leads to a tight draw, a hot wet smoke and difficulty keeping the pipe lit; remember, you are only trying to keep the embers in contact with the umburned tobacco.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Just to threadjack a little bit, have any of you pipe smokers ever smoked a bowlful of pure Perique tobacco? I did once. It was wierd. I got quite a "buzz" from it. It made me wonder why people wanted to smoke illegal substances with that available. Not being a "stoner" by nature, I never tried that stunt again.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

JLibourel said:


> Just to threadjack a little bit, have any of you pipe smokers ever smoked a bowlful of pure Perique tobacco? I did once. It was wierd. I got quite a "buzz" from it. It made me wonder why people wanted to smoke illegal substances with that available. Not being a "stoner" by nature, I never tried that stunt again.


Sounds like you've been in California a little too long :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*Thing is:*

I would argue that simple, straight lines constitute the Tradliest pipes, and I have some great ones.

But, since my father's bypass 10 years ago -- after which the doctors warned me that even the cigars and pipes were absolutely killers -- they are all stuck in a drawer.

I miss them very much.


----------



## Hombrerana (Dec 17, 2006)

*Trad Pipe - Stylish*

Didn't take the time to shine it up as this is my go to pipe for full Balkan blends and hence a regular in my rotation, but I guess that is part of its appeal.


----------



## OldSkoolFrat (Jan 5, 2007)

All very nice pipes indeed and truely TRAD. But, where there is smoke, there is fire and where there is TRAD, there is GTH.:idea: 

I remember smoking a Danish Freehand at the ol' Frat house back in '85 was it? And one of my brothers said, "That is one cold-blooded pipe." :devil: 

What is a true Go To Hell pipe? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Copper (Mar 25, 2007)

A bowl of pure Perique? yikes. That's like drinking a tumbler of vanilla extract or eating a tablespoon of cracked black pepper...

Petersons are a nice 'affordable' first pipe as are some of the Brighams.

A lot of cities have pipe-oriented tobacconists who organize pipe nights or pipe clubs; anyone looking for the real 'traditional' pipe smoker will invariably find amongst the mix of people at these events, somebody with a beard and a cardigan smoking a straight billiard pipe and strong views on nearly everything. He'll be the uber-traditionalist to learn from.

I have, as most pipe smokers do, a small collection of types and brands of pipe that suit moods, places and most importantly, tobaccos. You don't want to, say try to smoke a Virginian in a pipe you smoked a strong aromatic in a couple days prior for instance, or try to smoke anything at all in a pipe that you smoked Condor in ever before...

My preference at the moment is for my huge Ser Jacopo Maxima bent bulldog when I have time for a long long smoke. My pocket pipe switches between a Stanwell freehand and a small Peterson rustic with military mount.

Its nice to see so many pipe smokers on this site.


----------



## southernstunna (Mar 14, 2007)

I love smoking my pipe, but right now I only have a cheap 4 dollar one. It looks kind of expensive, but it's not very airtight, and the bowl has to be re-lit far too often.

Prince Albert tobacco is terrible, I bought a pound bag of that and eventually had to throw it away after I'd only smoked a small portion because it was so bad.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

If you merely want a pipe as a fashion accessory instead of a true marrow enjoyment (addiction), try browsing the Peterson catalog. Peterson's are brilliant smokers, and are made in a wide variety of shapes and finishes. Great for beginners or regulars and not as heavy on the wallet as some of the other brands recommended by hard core enthusiasts.

As for shape, I believe the billiard is the most trad shape you can get. When you get into the larger curves, the spiggots, and churchwardens you are attracting people to the shape and looking more like a cartoon character in public. If you like that, or want to project that, then get flaboyant shapes. try Iwan Reis for good pipe deals...

https://www.iwanries.com/

As for tobacco, get something you enjoy to smoke that doesn't turn off non-smokers. I was looking at a new tobacco recently, Berry Cobbler, from a pipe maker near my home town :

Sounds like the one to get; aromatic, cool smoker.

My fave pipe at this time is a Peterson Sterling billiard 87. Classic shape, smooth, brilliant smoker.


----------

